# ⟼ T-Shirts • Harbor Screen Printing ⟻



## jacobmandel (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.harborscreenprinting.com/

https://www.facebook.com/harborscreenprintingflorida


----------



## jacobmandel (Jul 7, 2011)

Admin, the thread says this post has been moved but doesn't show where?


----------

